# Spawn-Aid



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Has anyone have any experience with this product?

Here is the description.

"Having problems with fry that are missing ventrals ?
Have a pair that just won't spawn ?
Here's your answer !

Conception & Growth Stimulant for Live-Bearers & Egg-Layers

Pharmaceutical-grade L-Lysine and L-Ornithine amino acids stimulate
spawning and greatly improve the likelihood of conception. University
studies have proven that these two proteins are essential to trigger
spawning in fish. Spawn-Aid also includes bio-absorbable, aquatic
forms of stabilized vitamin C, and complex B2 and B12 that enhance
egg and fry development and cellular strength.

Directions for use: Always shake container before use. Add 1
tablespoon (15 ml) per 20-gallons of water-three times a week. Once
fish have spawned, add 1 teaspoon (5 ml) per 20 gallons of water once
a week for 4-6 weeks during egg/fry development.

Overview:

- For all live bearing & egg-laying fish 
- Formulated with pharmaceutical-grade amino acids
- Contains micro-absorbable L-Lysine for enhanced fertility
- Contains L-Ornithine for superior growth & vitality
- Promotes brilliant colors & healthy appearance in offspring
- Exclusive patent pending formula 
- Creats the ultimate breeding enviroment
- Contains amino acids for fertility
- Color enhancement during development

More Info:

The one thing that all fish have in common is that they depend on the
amino acid L-Lysine to trigger spawning. Spawn-Aid contains a special
form of L-Lysine, which is absorbed by the microscopic membranes in
fish's gills, and stimulates the natural spawning cycle.

Once the fish have spawned, many environmental factors will affect
how successfully the eggs or fry develop, and one of the main
determinantes for proper growth is the amount of the amino acid L-
Ornithine. Spawn-Aid is formulated with a unique water-soluble form of
L-Ornithine for enhanced growth and vitality, in addition to specific trace
elements for superior development."


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

I dunno.
I've heard of this product before but it does sound fishy. no pun intended.


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

anyone with any other info? can you buy this product in canada?


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm sure that one of your lfs carries it. Anyways, seems like not many people know anything or have had any experience using this stuff. I will get some of this for my next batch of eggs as I want to see what kind of difference having all that jazz in the water really makes in the development of the fry, I'm always looking for ways to get them to grow healthier. Good day.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I use it with my R/O water and fry. Hard to say at this moment....if I had to say anything it would be it helps but to the degree I am not certain. Worth the money though if you're fine tuning your success rate.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Sweet. And yes I am fine tuning my success rate, I don't want to jinx it by saying I'm doing really well. But, along with the R/O water I am using, I use some Tetra EasyBalance to add back some nutrients in the water. I will definately pick some of this Spawn-Aid stuff up my next trip to the lfs.


----------

